# GEN-1 Diesel - Oil not black after driving 2000 miles. Not normal.



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

Drove wife’s car today, heard a whirring sound, almost like a pulley bearing going out but not as obvious. Higher the rpm’s more prominent. So I start digging... Think it is turbo going out.

No check engine lights. Nothing.

So I then checked engine oil, levels are perfect, but first thing I noticed as definitely not normal, is that is was semi dirty, .... still honey colored. 2,000 miles since last oil change. So..... that is not correct. Should be black and sooted up.

Changed oil filter thinking it was possibly a blockage of some sort. Oil in filter was black, and didn’t look abnormal in any way. Took it out and drove it 10 miles after changing just the filter.... and no difference ... and same whirring sound.

I’m puzzled. No check engine lights. No diesel smells. No loss of power. Had it not been for the whirring, I’d of never checked oil. After putting wood stick to my ear, I’ve pinned the sound down to the turbo, which would fail with no oil. So what is up with the clear oil....

It is tuned with an egr delete and dpf delete. Zero issues with car past 40k miles.

I am leaning towards oil pump. But no cel lights for low pressure.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

If your car has an EGR delete then the oil will stay clean unless you have a lot of blowby. It shouldn’t get black under the normal 7500 interval unless your not getting all the old oil out when it’s changed.

If you think it’s the turbo pull the intake boot and check for impeller damage and shaft play.

if you still can’t figure it out make a YouTube video of the sound so we can hear it.


----------



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok, then my question is WHY is the OIL FILTER OIL black like it should be on a normal diesel car, when the oil in the oil pan is clear (dipstick). That is the 64,000 question I cant figure out.

I spoke with a master mechanic too at a car dealership I am building and he is puzzled.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The VGT vacuum solenoid can make a fairly loud whirring noise when they wear down. Something to look into before you start thinking about bearings.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you change oil brands?

Not all oils clean as good as other oils.


----------



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> The VGT vacuum solenoid can make a fairly loud whirring noise when they wear down. Something to look into before you start thinking about bearings.


Wood stick to ear indicates noise coming from compressor side of turbo.


----------



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Did you change oil brands?
> 
> Not all oils clean as good as other oils.


Same oil. Mobil Delvac 1™ ESP 5W-30 full synthetic.


----------

